# Sirus missing from DishAnywhere



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

SirusXM music missing from guide when using Dish Anywhere.

What's the scoop?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Effective Wednesday, 09/17/14, customers with a Hopper or Hopper w/ Sling are no longer able to access Sirius XM channels via the DISH Anywhere app or website. DISH is disabling this functionality to fulfill a contractual requirement.

Note: Customers with 922 receivers or 722 receivers w/ Sling adapters can still sling Sirius XM channels


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

It might not show in the guide but you can still listen to sirius by entering the five digit channel number. 099xx
once you are connected to the Hopper.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Just one more reason to move to cable.... Dish keeps on trying to push me out...


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> It might not show in the guide but you can still listen to sirius by entering the five digit channel number. 099xx
> once you are connected to the Hopper.


Thanks.... will give that a shot.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tommiet said:


> Just one more reason to move to cable.... Dish keeps on trying to push me out...


Cable has SiriusXM music channels? That's news to me. 

SiriusXM has their own streaming product. Not only does it not rely on your home uplink bandwidth but it includes many channels not available on DISH or on SiriusXM satellite. Perhaps you should give it a try.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

You can still watch Sirius at home on your receiver


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Not to mention a ton of stuff on ip radio - some of it commercial free.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

With CD , Audio ,  Sirius-XM on Dish; we have a lot of music. There are many other options offered when you purchase a Sirius radio- with talk shows news and many other material. 

My question:

Can Dish add the extra sirius offers, so we don't just have music? This is bothering me for many years of purchasing from Big Dish netlink etc., and now Dish Network , of just hearing music only from sirius xm.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

tommiet said:


> Just one more reason to move to cable.... Dish keeps on trying to push me out...


Let us know how SiriusXM sounds on Cable. That's if they ever get it......


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I wonder why the exemption for the 722 & 922? Im not complaining (I prefer my 722K with Sling over the Hopper), just curious.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

James Long said:


> Cable has SiriusXM music channels? That's news to me.
> 
> SiriusXM has their own streaming product. Not only does it not rely on your home uplink bandwidth but it includes many channels not available on DISH or on SiriusXM satellite. Perhaps you should give it a try.


last time I knew cable had music choice wich sucked.


----------

